# Sleeven eines DPP 10 550W



## xHaru (17. August 2014)

Hey, wäre es möglich, ein DPP10 sleeven zu lassen, da ich die Garantie und Gewährleistung nicht verlieren möchte? Ich hatte mir überlegt, es so zu machen, dass jedes Kabel einzeln in der Kabelfarbe gesleeved wird. 
LG, xHaru


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (17. August 2014)

Wozu den Sleeven wenn du dann erst keine einheitliche Farbgebung hast ?


----------



## xHaru (17. August 2014)

Lass das mal meine Sorge sein. Aber wenn dus wissen willst, Sleeves sehen einfach besser als rohe Kabel aus.


----------



## mo_ritzl (18. August 2014)

Wenn du das Netzteil nicht aufschraubst, sondern die Kabel nur bis zur Buchse sleevst, dann sollte das ja eigentlich keinen Einfluss auf die Garantie haben. Allerdings würde ich mal auf eine Antwort von einem Bequiet MItarbeiter warten.


----------



## xHaru (19. August 2014)

Werd ich auch tun. Nur schade, dass hier anscheinend nur wenig Leute on sind und das auch nur selten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. August 2014)

Ich glaube Marco hat Urlaub


----------



## be quiet! Support (20. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

sorry wegen der späten Antwort.

Leider führt eine Veränderung und/oder Manipulation des Netzteils zum Verlust der Garantie.
Das sleeven der Kabel setzt ein auspinnen der Kontakte voraus, daher kommt leider es zum Verlust der Garantie.

Bitte habt hierzu Verständnis.

Gruß

Marco

PS.: Ich hatte keinen Urlaub - ich hatte leider vergessen das Forum zu öffnen, da möchte ich doch ehrlich sein. Tut mir leid.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2014)

Eigentlich schade, andere hier im Forum vertretene Hersteller sind was das angeht da deutlich kulanter. Solange bei denen der Defekt nicht auf eine Verpohlung der Stecker beim Zusammenbau zurückzuführen ist bleibt bei diesen die Garantie bestehen.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (20. August 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, andere hier im Forum vertretene Hersteller sind was das angeht da deutlich kulanter. Solange bei denen der Defekt nicht auf eine Verpohlung der Stecker beim Zusammenbau zurückzuführen ist bleibt bei diesen die Garantie bestehen.


 Jeder Hersteller ist anders und auch die AGB´s.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Eigentlich schade, andere hier im Forum vertretene Hersteller sind was das angeht da deutlich kulanter. Solange bei denen der Defekt nicht auf eine Verpohlung der Stecker beim Zusammenbau zurückzuführen ist bleibt bei diesen die Garantie bestehen.


 
Meist wird das auch heimlich gemacht und wenn das Netzteil defekt ist wird nur dieses eingeschickt und nicht die Kabel.

Aber BeQuiet hat ja nun mal Recht. Auch die Kabel gehören zum Netzteil und unterliegen den gleichen Bestimmungen wie das Netzteil.
Veränderst du was an den Kabeln musst du eben damit rechnen dass die Garantie verfällt.

Einfach nicht sagen dass du die Kabel verändert hast.


----------



## xHaru (20. August 2014)

Schade eigentlich, dabei ist das verpolen doch sehr schwer, wenn man immer nur eines zur Zeit macht. Schade dann. Hätte gedacht, dass es dann wenigstens Mitarbeiter von bq machen würden, damit die Garantie bestehen bleibt. :o Regt mich zwar etwas auf, man kann aber dann leider nichts machen.

EDIT:
Ist für mich auch unverständlich, da: 

Ich werfe BQ für ein Netzteil mit CapXon schon 130€ in den Hals und dann sind die Kabel nicht mal komplett gesleeved? Das Sleeve kann man übrigens vergessen, das war bei der Ankunft meines NTs schon an einer Stelle leicht ramponiert. Durchsehen können sollte man übrigens auch nicht. 

Marco, ich weiß, dass du jetzt sogesehen von mir alles abkriegst weil du halt der vom Support bist und ich will dich damit ja auch nicht  persönlich angreifen oder sowas :o Aber ich finde es schon leicht frech, dass bq dann sowas sagt wie "Auspolen ist nicht", wobei man da eigentlich keine Fehler machen kann. Ich würde mich über andere Garantiebedingungen freuen ^^ oder dass das irgendein BQ-Mitarbeiter dann wenigstens so macht. Ansonsten wirds dann beim nächsten Mal kein Bq.. Für das teure Geld (ich bin erst 17!) kann man ja wenigstens erwarten, dass man sowas banales machen darf oder es gegebenenfalls machen lassen kann, wenn man das Material dafür beilegt. 

LG, xHaru.


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2014)

Jup das mit der Veränderung so in die AGB's zu Schreiben ist ja auch vollkommen Legitim und das gute Recht von BQ was ich auch nirgends angezweifelt habe. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben das es auch hier vertretene Hersteller gibt die eben in Ihren AGB's in diesem speziellen (für den TE durchaus wichtigen) Punkt einen Kundenfreundlicher Kurs vertreten.


----------



## xHaru (20. August 2014)

Klar. Ich finde es halt etwas.. naja sagen wir mal 'frech', ein Netzteil, was an sich ganz okay, sehr leise und mit eigentlich ganz gutem Service ist, für so viel Geld auf den Markt zu werfen und dann einen einfachen Kundenwunsch so derart niederzuschlagen, dass die Garantie verloren geht. Dann sollte der Support doch wenigstens etwas Kulanz zeigen und das dann eventuell übernehmen oder dem Nutzer die Garantie so lange genehmigen, bis ein Defekt vorliegt, der nachweisbar durch das Sleeve selber und/oder die Prozedur des Sleevens verursacht wurde. 

Würde mich übrigens nochmal über eine Antwort des Supports freuen. 

LG, xHaru


----------



## TessaKavanagh (20. August 2014)

Das hat m.E. nichts mit frech zu tun. Es sind nur die Bedingungen zu denen du gekauft hast. Die sollten dir also vorher schon bekannt gewesen sein (Das du sie vermutlich nicht gelesen hast wie 98% der anderen User (mich eingeschlossen) auch ist ja kein Fehler von BeQuiet).

Deine Antwort hast du doch schon vom Support bekommen. Kabel Sleeven ja aber nur auf eigenes Risiko, etwas anderes kann dir der Support im nächsten Post auch nicht sagen.

P.S.

Auch wenn du den Garantieanspruch durch das Sleeven verloren hast heißt das nicht das der Hersteller dir nicht trotzdem auf Kulanz das Defekte Netzteil ersetzen würde. 
Fälle wo die "bessere" Hardware eines Herstellers mangels Garantie einfach auf Kulanz ausgetauscht wurde gab es hier im Forum schon des Öfteren.


----------



## Threshold (20. August 2014)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Auch wenn du den Garantieanspruch durch das Sleeven verloren hast heißt das nicht das der Hersteller dir nicht trotzdem auf Kulanz das Defekte Netzteil ersetzen würde.
> Fälle wo die "bessere" Hardware eines Herstellers mangels Garantie einfach auf Kulanz ausgetauscht wurde gab es hier im Forum schon des Öfteren.


 
Wenn der Defekt des Netzteils darauf zurückzuführen ist dass das Sleeven daran Schuld ist gibt es auch keine Kulanz.


----------



## xHaru (20. August 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn der Defekt des Netzteils darauf zurückzuführen ist dass das Sleeven daran Schuld ist gibt es auch keine Kulanz.



Wär toll, dass bq daraufhin die AGBs etwaig abändern würde. Sowas feststellen geht leicht, das krieg selbst ich hin. Außerdem sind die Kabel in ner bestimmten Reihenfolge angeordnet und geschmolzener Heatshrink geht auch nicht ohne Spuren zu entfernen.


----------

